# 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked several of these. At first the draw was tight but loosened after the first third or so. This has a great flavor and is consistant throughout...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Nice


----------

